# Wie kann ich mit meiner neuen G510 tastatur meine Spielstatistiken anzeigen lassen?



## DaWali (4. Januar 2012)

Ich hab mindestens schon 5 stunden damit verbracht um herauszufinden wie ich meine Spielstatistiken in z.b. skyrim oda Battlefield 3 oda Call of Duty MW3 auf meiner tastatur anzeigen zu lassen. Kann mir jemand hierbei behilflich sein? Schon mal ein Dankeschön im vorraus.


----------



## NCphalon (4. Januar 2012)

*oder

Welche Statistiken? Sowas wie die Spieldauer bei Steam/Origin oder meinst du eher so wie spielinterne Sachen wie Leben/Mana/Ausdauer/Munition etc.?


----------



## DaWali (4. Januar 2012)

Ich meine Sachen wie Leben/Mana/Ausdauer/Munition etc. weil die uhr oda die pc performence find ich jez nich so interessant.


----------



## EnergyCross (4. Januar 2012)

jetzt frage ich mich ob das überhaupt sinnvoll ist, wenn man auf einem großen bildschirm bereits alles auf einem blick hat und dann zusätzlich nach unten auf die tastatur schauen will wegen der muniton 

da lass ich lieber die Temps und/oder uhr und/oder auslastung laufen, ist doch wesendlich sinnvoller


----------



## DaWali (4. Januar 2012)

ja da haste auch wieder recht aba dafür hab ich auch keine programme.


----------



## NCphalon (4. Januar 2012)

Dafür findest du aber welche, ich denke net, dass es ohne weiteres möglich is, diese Infos aus z.B. Skyrim zu extrahieren.


----------



## mattinator (4. Januar 2012)

Such mal hier, vllt. findest Du was brauchbares: www.G15-Applets.de :: Index.


----------



## DaWali (4. Januar 2012)

ok danke aba wenn ich jez zum beispiel cod oda bf3 zock dann müsste er mir doch die statistiken anzeigen können oda? weil ich hab gesehn das der bei cs usw auch funtzt. (allso kills und tode usw)


----------



## The_Rock (5. Januar 2012)

Das geht nur, wenn das Spiel selbst es unterstützt. Die Entwickler müssen es also von sich aus anbieten. Die CoD-Spiele unterstützten es jedenfalls bisher nicht (soweit ich mich erinnern kann!?), bei Skyrim scheint auch nix zu sein, bei BF3 weiß ich nicht (hab ich nicht )

Musst halt schauen ob es Fan-Applets gibt (eine der besten Seiten wurde ja von mattinator verlinkt).


----------



## kero81 (5. Januar 2012)

Es heißt jetz*T* und ab*ER*, lernt ihr nichts mehr in der Schule???


----------



## huntertech (5. Januar 2012)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Das geht nur, wenn das Spiel selbst es unterstützt. Die Entwickler müssen es also von sich aus anbieten. Die CoD-Spiele unterstützten es jedenfalls bisher nicht (soweit ich mich erinnern kann!?), bei Skyrim scheint auch nix zu sein, bei BF3 weiß ich nicht (hab ich nicht )
> 
> Musst halt schauen ob es Fan-Applets gibt (eine der besten Seiten wurde ja von mattinator verlinkt).



 Genau so ist es! Ich weiß, dass es z.B. offiziell bei BFBC2 funktioniert, da kannst du dann im Logitech-Treiber angeben, dass du das Spiel besitzt und schon funktioniert es. Aber es muss wie gesagt vom Spiel unterstützt werden. Müsstest du dann bei jedem Spiel ergoogeln, ob das geht oder nicht.



kero81 schrieb:


> Es heißt jetz*T* und ab*ER*, lernt ihr nichts mehr in der Schule???


 
Ich bin zwar kein Mod, aber ein bisschen freundlicher könnte es ja schon sein  Zumindest den letzten Teil hättest du auch weglassen können.


----------



## DaWali (5. Januar 2012)

ich hab auch noch ne frage zu den G tasten wenn ich Skyrim zocke dann hab ich das so gemacht das ich meine favorite weapons auf 1-8 verteilt hab und die G tasten so programmiert das die dann 1-8 anwählen.

des is aba irgendwie ein bissal wenig wenn ich 3x18 G tasten pro spiel hab. Wüsste da jemand eine Lösung für mein Problem?

mfg DaWali


----------



## huntertech (5. Januar 2012)

DaWali schrieb:


> ich hab auch noch ne frage zu den G tasten wenn ich Skyrim zocke dann hab ich das so gemacht das ich meine favorite weapons auf 1-8 verteilt hab und die G tasten so programmiert das die dann 1-8 anwählen.
> 
> des is aba irgendwie ein bissal wenig wenn ich 3x18 G tasten pro spiel hab. Wüsste da jemand eine Lösung für mein Problem?
> 
> mfg DaWali


 Ich habe die Logitech G11 (auch 3x18 G-Tasten) und habe grundsätzlich erstmal nur eines der drei Profile im Einsatz. Auf G1und G13 habe ich die Kombination ALT+F4 (schließen) gelegt, weil ich, egal wo meine Hand gerade ist, so schnell darauf zugreifen kann. 

Auf G16 ist eine Verknüpfung zu einem Dokument, in dem verschiedene PC-Zusammenstellungen aufgelistet waren. War sehr hilfreich, als ich hier noch täglich mehrere hundert Empfehlungen gepostet habe 

Auf G9 und G12 habe ich surrender bzw. nosurrender für League of Legends. Auf gut Deutsch: Aufgeben oder nicht aufgeben, wenn eine Umfrage gestartet wurde. Habe ich durch ein makro realisiert, dass den Chat öffnet und "/surrender" bzw. "/nosurrender" schreibt und Enter drückt.

Auf G8 und G11 habe ich ALT+Ö bzw. ALT+Ä. Wenn Teamspeak läuft kann ich dadurch Mikrofon (G8) bzw. meine Lautsprecher (G11) stummschalten, da diese Kombinationen in TS für die entsprechenden Aktionen eingestellt wurde.

Alle anderen Tasten sind unbenutzt.


----------



## DaWali (5. Januar 2012)

ja ich mein jez aba speziel zu Skyrim weil ts usw benutz ich ned wenn ich das zock ich hab halt wie gesagt 1 bogen 2 streitkolben 3 schwert 4 feuerball 5 frostadronarch beschwören 6 heilen 7 einen schrei und 8 auch einen schrei ich würde aba noch gerne viel mehr waffen mit den g tasten auswählen können. mehr als 8 wenn ich 54 haben könnte und bei call of duty hab ich auch versucht sowas die  gg oda bg zu speichern mit: erstmal t für chat dann bb und dann enter aba irgenwie funtzt ned so richtig.


----------



## huntertech (5. Januar 2012)

DaWali schrieb:


> ja ich mein jez aba speziel zu Skyrim weil ts usw benutz ich ned wenn ich das zock ich hab halt wie gesagt 1 bogen 2 streitkolben 3 schwert 4 feuerball 5 frostadronarch beschwören 6 heilen 7 einen schrei und 8 auch einen schrei ich würde aba noch gerne viel mehr waffen mit den g tasten auswählen können. mehr als 8 wenn ich 54 haben könnte und bei call of duty hab ich auch versucht sowas die  gg oda bg zu speichern mit: erstmal t für chat dann bb und dann enter aba irgenwie funtzt ned so richtig.


 Leg doch ein paar Waffen zusätzlich auf die Schnllauswahl (ich glaube, es gibt eine für Zauber) und mach dann ein Makro, um diese auszuwählen (Schnellauswahl öffnen -> Waffe wählen -> Bestätigen -> Schnellauswahl schließen).

Wenn du ein Makro machst, musst du auch Pausen einfügen, sonst kann das nicht funktionieren. Nimm die Makros alle mal mit "Verzögerung zwischen den Ereignissen" auf und klicke danach mal alle Pausen durch, drücke F2 (um die Pausenlänge zu bearbeiten) und trage als Zahl z.B. 10 ein (=10ms = 0,01s). Das müsste in den meisten Spielen funktionieren und ist immernoch schnell genug.


----------



## DaWali (5. Januar 2012)

Allso man kann nur 8 waffen in die schnell auswahl und die wähle ich dann ich hätte vieleicht gedacht das ich in makro starte die waffe auswähle und das das funtzt.


----------



## The_Rock (5. Januar 2012)

Das Problem is ja, dass Skyrim hier nur 8 Tasten unterstützt (oder ich hab was übersehn?). Mir is das auch zu wenig :-/


----------



## huntertech (5. Januar 2012)

DaWali schrieb:


> Allso man kann nur 8 waffen in die schnell auswahl und die wähle ich dann ich hätte vieleicht gedacht das ich in makro starte die waffe auswähle und das das funtzt.


 Du kannst die Mausbewegungen ja nicht mit einbeziehen, das ist ja das Problem. Musst du wohl auf die 8 Waffen begnügen...

Aber ich meine nicht die Schnellauswahl unten am Bildschirmrand, ich meine, dass es doch noch eine gibt, die Kreisförmig ist und erscheint, wenn man eine Taste drückt (Q vielleicht?). War da nicht sowas?...


----------



## DaWali (5. Januar 2012)

huntertech schrieb:


> Du kannst die Mausbewegungen ja nicht mit einbeziehen, das ist ja das Problem. Musst du wohl auf die 8 Waffen begnügen...
> 
> Aber ich meine nicht die Schnellauswahl unten am Bildschirmrand, ich meine, dass es doch noch eine gibt, die Kreisförmig ist und erscheint, wenn man eine Taste drückt (Q vielleicht?). War da nicht sowas?...



ne das war in oblivion so aba nich in skyrim. und ich hab das nich mit der maus ausgewählt ich hab das auch mal  mit den pfeiltasten probiert aba dat funtz auch ned.


----------



## DaWali (6. Januar 2012)

soooooo geil jez hab ich schon wieder ein problem mit der scheis tastatur wenn ich in skyrim rein gehe dann aktivierts zwar das skyrim profil aba bei dem profiel manager wird immer wieder automatisch auf standardkonfiguration und wenn ich es manuell mache dann seht da zwa das das skyrim profil aktiviert is aba die g keys funtzen nich


----------



## huntertech (6. Januar 2012)

Diese Profile sind vermutlich vorgefertigte Profile von Logitech oder den Skyrim-Programmierern. Versuche doch mal, das mit den drei Tastaturprofilen zu regeln, dafür hast du sie ja


----------



## DaWali (6. Januar 2012)

wad ich tscheck garnix.  Allso ich hab in skyrim ein profil erstellt das ich auch schon end oft genutzt hab aba irgendwie funtzt die kacke nich


----------



## huntertech (6. Januar 2012)

Ich weiß nicht, was du für Profile meinst  Ich meine, dass du mal die drei Profiltasten über dem G-Tastenblock ausprobieren solltest


----------



## DaWali (7. Januar 2012)

so geil, meine tastatur is launisch jez funtzt se wieder.


----------



## huntertech (7. Januar 2012)

Launische Tastaturen wären mir neu, vielleicht einfach irgendein Software- oder Bedienungsfehler


----------



## The_Rock (7. Januar 2012)

Launische Logitech-Software triffts eher. Hatte auch schon ähnliche Probleme mit meiner Logitech Maus (G500) und Tastatur (G15). Die Profile tun (manchmal) was sie wollen


----------



## DaWali (14. Januar 2012)

ja is voll der schman naja zurzeit gehts


----------

